
Facebook fails civil rights audit - ForHackernews
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akz7qa/facebook-finally-agreed-to-a-civil-rights-audit-and-surprise-surprise-it-failed
======
karmafish
"With less than five months before a presidential election, it confounds the
auditors as to why Facebook has failed to grasp the urgency.”

If "failed to grasp" is really "chose to delay", then the only reasonable
conclusion to be drawn is that Zuckerberg is trying to help Trump win the
election.

Facebook is the world's most dangerous drug cartel. Their drug destroys
democracy.

